# When should I remove the wheel?



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi all,
My female, Purdy LOVES the wheel and is constantly on it. Sometimes she even sleeps on it. But she is pregnant (hopefully anyway) and she should be due around the 22nd of July. My question is, when should I remove the wheel from her cage?
Thanks again guys!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I usually take out the wheel a week before she is due


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

*windyhill*
Thanks! That's what I shall do then!


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

All my pregnant mousies have been using their wheels (albeit less often) up to the very day they've given birth. 1 - 2 days after giving birth, they've been starting to use them again! I never knew that the wheel should be removed prior to birth - does it pose a health hazard to the babies or to mommy?


----------

